# [$450 USD]For sale 1981 Black Max 150 hp power head price drop



## Bonk Yea

[$450] 1981 150 hp Black Max running power head,*needs power pack* includes controls and cowling. Motor ran great when we took it off a couple years ago. Kept in garage. 
Located in Katy in Texas, pick up only. 
$450 OBO
































Price dropped to $450 OBO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

Ttt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

